# تعليم برمجة ماكينات Sinumerik840D_Mill _ cnc



## ali_elsherbiny (12 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا الموضوع اهداء الى والدي والى كل من علمنى برمجة ماكينات cnc

هذه دورة مفصلة عن برنامج Sinumerik840D_Mill وهذا برنامج بيكون على ماكينات cnc وله اهمية فى عمل برمجة الشكل المراد تشغيله على الماكينة وعمل محاكاة للشكل اثناء تشغيله وبعد تشغيلة لتفادى الاخطاء على الماكينة وقت التشغيل الفعلى

1 : نبدا بتوضيح معنى cnc ومعنى cad/cam tn gdk فى لينك ده
http://www.4shared.com/file/MBpoD4Qd/_cnc.html

2 : توضيح ماكينة الفريزة وكيفية التحكم فى الماكينة توضيح باللغة العربية
http://www.4shared.com/file/_7SrrdQW/_cnc.html

3 : توضيح جميع الاوامر المستخدمة فى البرمجة مع Sinumerik840D_Mill
http://www.4shared.com/file/U35yzJTY/Sinumerik840D_Mill_en_E.html

4 : تحمبل برنامج Sinumerik840D_Mill ليسهل التطبيق على الكمبيوتر ولصعوبة عدم توفر ماكينات للتدريب
http://www.4shared.com/file/NJxEs3-W/sinumirk_840d.html

5 : فيديو توضيحى كيفية تستطيب البرنامج على الكمبيوتر
http://www.4shared.com/file/VjrlXkQO/__online.html

6 : هنستعرض بعض الاوامر الاساسية فى البرمجة مع توضيح التمرين بفديو
http://www.4shared.com/file/3jM5oc1F/cha_g2_g3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/ix1YrqJa/g0_g1_g2_g3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/N14MQqWg/g2_i_j.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/w0d9_2fS/HELICAL_INTERPOLATION.html

7 : توضيح اوامر fram فى البرمجة بالامثلة فيديو
http://www.4shared.com/file/Q_v1o7ZV/mirror__8_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/g_yxxvms/rotation__7_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/J3ieXGNi/scall__6_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/gePwziSc/trans__5_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/5pa4BOed/ex_lesons.html

8 : توضيح كيفية عمل اوامر الثقب بانواعها فيديو
http://www.4shared.com/file/tDoEu8Db/CIRCLE_OF_HOLES__3_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/Z5D_1tM5/DRILLING_CYCLE__1_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/csmdiix-/ROW_OF_HOLES__2_.html

9 : توضيح بعض اوامر تنفيذ البرمجة المهمة فى عمل بوكيت واشكال مختلفة
http://www.4shared.com/file/6B1sGfBu/face_milling.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/POcBRln3/grooves.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/Yi-p5uQk/POCKET_CYCLE.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/gY6pmEAF/program_subprogram__4_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/trpD-09l/new_contour__3_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/jf-cqpxW/POLAR_COORDINATE_SYSTEM__2_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/QMLKIP_u/POLAR_COORDINATE_advanced.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/mvBb7QgR/spigot.html
10 : امثلة عامة لكيفية تشغيل اى شكل بفديو
http://www.4shared.com/file/a6cRoKW_/ex1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/lq-6NJe2/ex2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/zIzr0oAP/ex3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/p-1LPqVg/ex4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/paDjWjyy/ex5.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/KFlPxfas/ex6.html



تم بحمد الله الانتهاء من كورس Sinumerik840D_Mill بفضل الله عزوجل

وارجو الردود البناءة

وارجو التثبيت لتعم الفائدة لكل مهندسين cnc


​


----------



## مهندس مصر (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير

ما شاء الله واضح انه مجهود رائع ساتابع التحميل 

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر وهب الله (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alaarekabe (15 يونيو 2010)

انت انسان ممتاز 
وكمان ياريت لو تقدر تساعدنا فى shop turn


----------



## ali_elsherbiny (29 يونيو 2010)

هحاول انظم وقتى وانزل سلسة تعليمية فى shopmill and shopturn


----------



## صابر عاصى (30 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله لك فى مجهودك وما بزلته فى غايته مشكور اخى علي .
ساتابع التحميل
وارجو منك ان تتابع ما بداته من اجل رفعه هذه الامه
مشكووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed19 (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك ة أعانك الله


----------



## mohammed_23 (24 أغسطس 2010)

اين product


----------



## مهنديان (26 أغسطس 2010)

والله اشهد انه عمل جبار وممتاز بارك الله فيك يا اخي الغالي
مهند الخزرجي
مهندس ميكانيك
العراق\بغداد


----------



## رسام2 (9 فبراير 2011)

الروابط غير صالحة


----------



## أمين بكري (4 أبريل 2011)

لقد أنعم الله عليك بفضل نشر العلوم 
فجزاك الله خير يا أخي العزيز


----------



## karimaly08 (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الروابط غير صالحة


----------



## ahmed elhlew (6 أبريل 2011)

مجهود ممتاز بارك اللة لك بس للاسف الروابط غير صالحة ياريت ترفعة على موقع اخر


----------



## ali_elsherbiny (23 أبريل 2011)

انا اعتزر عن العطل فى الروابط انا بجهز موقع تعليمى عن cnc وهيكون فديوهات مرفوعة وهيكون فى تفصيلات تعليمة اكثر عن البرمجة بلغات مختلفة


----------



## korzaty (24 أبريل 2011)

الروابط غير صالحة
ياريت لو تعملها تورنت


----------



## zizooo20 (30 أبريل 2011)

عاوز تحديث للنكات من تاني بعد أزنك 
وربنا يكرمك ولو صعبة ممكن ملخص عن جميع الاوامر المستخدمة فى البرمجة مع Sinumerik840D_Mill &TURN ولو في برمج مكتوبة


----------



## engtayeb (8 نوفمبر 2011)

باااااااااااااااااار ك الله فيك هوة ممكن القى برنامج السوالد وركس للتعليم


----------



## معاذ موسى محمد (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مساء الخير باش مهندس مهند الخزرجى صراحة موضوع مهم واهم تخصص فى هندسة البرودكشن وانا من اكثر المهندسين شغفا بماكنات الcnc لانها صراحة مواكبة للتطور العلمى وهذا احد ايجابياتها كما توفر عامل الزمن الذى نجتهد كلنا كمهندسين فى توفيره لانه مقياس حقيقى لقياس القدرات العقلية للانسان بالجد يامهند انا معجب بهذا التقرير الوافى الذى سطرته اناملك الذهبيه تسلم كتير


----------



## emagic (10 نوفمبر 2011)

لو سمحت الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## smo e7sas (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ali_elsherbiny قال:


> انا اعتزر عن العطل فى الروابط انا بجهز موقع تعليمى عن cnc وهيكون فديوهات مرفوعة وهيكون فى تفصيلات تعليمة اكثر عن البرمجة بلغات مختلفة


 
أشكرك أخي لكن هل من الممكن ان 
تعمل أمثلة على الأوامر التالية؟
g71,g75,g76,g81,g88,g87, n*1

افضل ان تكون بالرسومات وشكراً


----------

